# Bike ride Sunday 12th @ Garden Grove CicLAvia



## DonChristie (Oct 8, 2014)

So Garden Grove California is jumping on the CicLAvia bandwagon with their own ride on Sunday 12th. I plan on checking it out. Anybody wanna ride the first G.G. CicLAvia?
http://www.ci.garden-grove.ca.us/commdev/openstreets


----------

